

Ask HN: How do you and your team share code snippets? - brianchu

How does your team share snippets of code with each other? Simple chat? Skype? Gists?<p>Do you think there is a better way of doing this?
======
tptacek
Internal Github enterprise server, gist.

------
darkstar999
Google chat, email, verbal

------
bedspax
skype, gists, pastebin

------
gdi2290
google talk

------
dbond
Hipchat

------
krapp
pastebin mostly

------
staunch
wiki

